
Track Your Code School Goals with Beeminder - dreeves
http://blog.codeschool.com/post/76333566641/track-your-code-school-goals-with-beeminder
======
dreeves
Beeminder cofounder here. We're super excited about this integration. Here's
our own blog post announcing it as well:
[http://blog.beeminder.com/codeschool](http://blog.beeminder.com/codeschool)

------
eggspurt
I like your statistic about people not keeping up their resolutions: it's
perhaps the best argument for using a tool. But how to formulate a realistic
goal?

